# Menhaden Oil



## armadillohill (Jul 16, 2005)

Does anyone know where I can buy Menhaden Oil in the Houston Texas area?


----------



## Catfish1990 (Aug 20, 2013)

Bass pro shops in Katy has some.. Seen it there last week..


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Academy in Houston is where I bought it.. Gallons only


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

Fishing Tackle Unlimited on the Katy Freeway.


----------



## obiewan57 (Sep 14, 2005)

I bought it at Fishing Tackle Unlimited


----------



## MJP (Dec 9, 2007)

Gander mountain

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## HollyH451 (Jun 2, 2014)

That works for catfish?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seacer (Dec 9, 2012)

Your closet to Fishing Tackle Unlimited in Katy, they have it!


----------



## redslayer1213 (Jun 9, 2013)

Fishing Tackle Unlimited has 32oz bottles for $10.99.


----------



## seacer (Dec 9, 2012)

Is *Menhaden oil any good for catfish baits?*

*searacer*


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

Not to hijack this thread but..it's used in making halt.dip,cheese,etc.


----------

